
Why product doesn't determine price - yungchin
http://blog.businessofsoftware.org/2010/02/how-much-is-that-little-piccie-in-the-window-why-product-doesnt-determine-price.html
======
yungchin
I'm not sure of how much value the anecdote of the Raphael painting could be
to a more worldly product - I've never understood the "economics of art". But
I thought I'd put it out here because it is intriguing enough.

